

Proposed law prohibits TSA employees from dressing like cops - hippich
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/nationnow/2011/12/strip-act-targets-tsa.html

======
Sniffnoy
Link to the actual article, not to a blog that links to the article.
[http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/nationnow/2011/12/strip-
act-...](http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/nationnow/2011/12/strip-act-targets-
tsa.html)

~~~
ComputerGuru
Can a mod please change the link? TFA is very clearly blogspam. The article
Sniffnoy posted, in contrast, is actually a very good read.

